# 2004 530 w/nav - US CPT 9000 phone issues



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

I just got the phone and related parts installed today. Picked up the car from Tate BMW in Annapolis tonight right at closing time so I wasn't able to call them with these problems.

-The car recognizes the phone, but doesn't upload all of the numbers in the phone book.

-More importantly there is an antenna issue. When the phone is out of the eject box both the idrive and the phone show strong signals. When the phone is put in the signal disappears except for occasional short episodes of very low strength.

This is upseting considering the ridiculous cost (parts and labor about $1000.00 US and that was the lower of the two dealers within 50 miles of my house).

It's a 70 mile round trip to the dealer, can anybody suggest anything I can try here at home?

Thanks


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

nickferr said:


> I just got the phone and related parts installed today. Picked up the car from Tate BMW in Annapolis tonight right at closing time so I wasn't able to call them with these problems.
> 
> -The car recognizes the phone, but doesn't upload all of the numbers in the phone book.
> 
> ...


The CPT9000 setup works like a champ in my '04 5er.

It's possible that you have one of the "old" eject boxes. The part numbers are identical, but on the underside of the "new" eject box there should be a designation of "M5" or somesuch.

It's also possible that they didn't actually successfully program the eject box. Does the system just say "Please Wait..." in the Communications settings?

As to the reception issue, it's possible that they didn't connect the antenna wires in the left-rear trunk space. You can check for yourself if you pop out the little plastic "screw rivets" in the left-rear trunk liner panel and look behind the little storage tray to see two magenta-colored connectors on the ends of thin coaxial cables.

Check this thread out on another, E60 specific, board. The pics came from my DIY experience installing the ejectbox.

http://forums.e60.net/index.php?showtopic=1438

-MrB


----------



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

mrbelk said:


> The CPT9000 setup works like a champ in my '04 5er.
> 
> It's possible that you have one of the "old" eject boxes. The part numbers are identical, but on the underside of the "new" eject box there should be a designation of "M5" or somesuch.
> 
> ...


Thanks MrB, those instructions look great. I'll try it tommorow.

Nick


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

nickferr said:


> Thanks MrB, those instructions look great. I'll try it tommorow.
> 
> Nick


No sweat. I really enjoy the total freedom that the CPT9000 setup provides. I feel much safer driving and talking now. Call quality is excellent as well.

-MrB


----------



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

*It worked!*



mrbelk said:


> No sweat. I really enjoy the total freedom that the CPT9000 setup provides. I feel much safer driving and talking now. Call quality is excellent as well.
> 
> -MrB


I went to the thread you linked and found the info I needed. Two black/magenta wires in the trunk needed to be linked. The system seems to work well now.

I owe you - you saved me at least 4 hours.

Nick


----------



## nickferr (Jun 24, 2004)

nickferr said:


> I went to the thread you linked and found the info I needed. Two black/magenta wires in the trunk needed to be linked. The system seems to work well now.
> 
> I owe you - you saved me at least 4 hours.
> 
> Nick


test


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

nickferr said:


> I went to the thread you linked and found the info I needed. Two black/magenta wires in the trunk needed to be linked. The system seems to work well now.
> 
> I owe you - you saved me at least 4 hours.
> 
> Nick


Great. Glad to hear it.

-MrB


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

You fellows seem to be up to speed on phone issues. I am getting ready to change cell phone providers, have a 2004 545 (May build) with nav. Should I be getting a Motorola V60 or is BMW changing the setup so the newer Motorola models will work? And if other model(s) which ones?

Thanks for your help . . . :thumbup:


----------



## mrbelk (Dec 5, 2003)

CapeBimmer said:


> You fellows seem to be up to speed on phone issues. I am getting ready to change cell phone providers, have a 2004 545 (May build) with nav. Should I be getting a Motorola V60 or is BMW changing the setup so the newer Motorola models will work? And if other model(s) which ones?
> 
> Thanks for your help . . . :thumbup:


I think you're probably stuck with v60's since Bluetooth for '04s may not be supported.

-MrB


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

I spoke to my service advisor today and he said the V60 probably will not work and that I need to buy the phone from BMW. I think I will forget the intergrated phone route and just get a new stand alone cell phone. I can't see spending $800 to $1000 extra . . .

Thanks for your input.

Steve


----------

